# sr 20



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

what cars does the sr20det come in stock


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm not going to get into exact specifics but the general list is Silvia (some, not all), 180SX (some, not all), Pulsar GTi-R, Bluebird SSS. there may be a couple others, but i'm not that familiar with the AWD versions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

se-r in australia comes with it to


----------

